# Your City's Getaway Destinations



## KGB (Sep 12, 2002)

Muskoka, Georgian Bay, Haliburton, kawarthas.




KGB


----------



## flesh_is_weak (Jun 16, 2006)

*CEBU, Philippines​*​


----------



## sydney_lad (Dec 6, 2005)

Well, just the other day after everyone finished work on Thurday, over 1.5 million, or around 1/3 of the population left the city for a long weekend because of the APEC summit.

The three main destinations were:

The Central Coast - Around an hour and a half north of Sydney. Known for it's beaches.

The Hunter Valley - Around three hours north of Sydney. Known for it's wineries and beaches.

The South Coast - Around an hour and a half south of Sydney. Very much like the Central Coast. Lot's of beach towns.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

^ Sydneysiders had Friday declared a holiday due to the summit, right?


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> ^ Sydneysiders had Friday declared a holiday due to the summit, right?


Yea, specifically due to the APEC gathering.  








*Play on the word summit/summat/something in case you missed it*


----------

